# Queen Presents New Colours



## John A Silkstone (Jun 28, 2008)

On the 26th of June 2008, the Queen presented the new colours to the Duke of Lancasters three Battalions. Go to the following site to view the event.

Silky

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7476440.stm


----------

